
Social Security Administration: Cost to exceed income for first time since 1982 - tigerlily
https://www.ssa.gov/oact/trsum/
======
JumpCrisscross
"Social Security’s total cost _is projected_ to exceed its total income
(including interest) in 2018 for the first time since 1982" (emphasis mine).
Current title ("cost exceeds income for first time since 1982") is clickbait
and wrong.

